# Wichtige DVD kaputt?



## TobiasR (8. November 2004)

Hallo.

Ich habe mir letzends eine DVD gebrannt mit wichtigen Programmen, um mir davon ein backup zu machen..
Ich habe die DVD mit Nero als normale Daten DVD gebrannt, und es wurden keine fehler angezeigt..
Dann habe ich die Programme von Festplatte gelöscht.
Wenn ich nun die DVD ins laufwerk mache wird sie erkannt, aber wenn ich z.b. etwas davon ausführen will bekomm ich folgende fehler meldung:

"Nur ein Teil der ReadProcessMemory- oder WriteProcessMemory- Anforderung wurde geschlossen"

Auch auf dem bild unten zu sehen.

Danke schonmal fürs durchlesen

-edit-

Die DVD ist kein stück zerkratzt!
Auch wenn ich ein Programm davon auf Festplatte kopier kommt der gleiche fehler !


----------



## Crazy_down (8. November 2004)

Ich kann mit dem Fehler jetzt konkret nix anfangen, aber hast du mal probiert ein anderes programm auszuführen ? Kommt da der selbe fehler ?

Kannst du das Programm von der DVD auf deine Platte schieben und von da starten ?

Ansonsten weiß ich auch nicht.

Edit:
Ich habe mal ein wenig gegoogelt.

bei Nero ist ein Tool dabei das CD/DVD Speed heißt. 
In dessen Menüleiste gibt es den Menüpunkt EXTRAS. Dort findest Du einen Menüpunkt Oberflächenanalyse. Dies aufgerifen hast Du zwei Möglichkeiten. 
- die sagt Dir welche Dateien nicht lesbar sind 
- die andere macht sowas wie das Windows Scandisk und zeigt Dir welche Stelle 
fehlerhaft/nicht lesbar sind. 


Vielleicht hilft dir das  !


----------



## TobiasR (8. November 2004)

Also er zeigt keine beschädigten Dateien an..
Bisher gut 35%, aber er liest sie sehr langsam


----------



## TobiasR (8. November 2004)

5,74% ist unlesbar und rest ist GUT..
danke erstmal


----------



## kasper (8. November 2004)

Was für eine Rohlingmarke hast du genommen?


----------



## TobiasR (8. November 2004)

Octron, DVD-R


----------



## digiTAL (8. November 2004)

hi,

ich würde vorschlagen das du die ganzen daten von der dvd auf die festplatte kopierst und die dvd nochmal brennst. und so wie ich auf dem bild sehen konnte sind viele programme dabei die man sich ausm netz laden kann. nagut hängt auch damit zusammen was du für ne inetverbindung hast.

mfg digiTALE


----------



## TobiasR (8. November 2004)

hi digitale, genau das werde ich auch machen...
vieleicht war der rohling wirklich kaputt..
ich kann die daten ja nicht mehr auf festplatte kopieren..
an nem anderen pc meint er "CRC Prüfung fehler" , den kenne ich bereits..
naja hilft nichts.. 

*Danke an alle die mir geholfen haben*


----------



## kasper (8. November 2004)

Octron Rohlinge sind relativ schlecht. Bei einigen Freunden von mir sind auch Octron DVDs nach kurzer Zeit nicht mehr lesbar gewesen.


----------

